# Hi Everyone....



## Renosdad (Dec 16, 2013)

Greetings from the prairies of Saskatchewan...

I'm brand new to this site, and looking forward to spending some time meeting new friends that enjoy all that is equine.

I'm from the farm originally, but forced to move to the city years ago. Re-connected to my roots four years ago when I purchased a gorgeous gelding that I board just minutes from where I work. Having a blast with the trail in front of me.

Have a super great day!

Dwaine


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome Dwaine. Looking forward to hearing more about your trail buddy!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

What's the name and breed of your gelding? You know we need pictures ;D


----------



## homesteadhorses (Dec 13, 2013)

i just joined a few days ago myself, welcome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good for you! tell us about your gelding, and your "roots".


----------



## Renosdad (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi back everyone...
thanks so much for the responses and I am looking forw to spending more time on this site and sharing all kinds of info and experiance. I have been pretty busy with work, christmas, bronchitis and battling a long and very cold winter here. But I do intend to spend more time getting to niether eryone and enjoy the opportunity to share and learn more with all who appreciate all that is eauine.
happy trails.


----------



## Mtnrider (Jan 5, 2014)

hey welcome, im new to this place myself


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Renosdad and welcome from a fellow Saskatchewanite (or is it Saskatchewantonian?).


----------



## ridersmum (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, and welcome from Ontario, I am very new here and trying to find my way around. lol


----------



## Renosdad (Dec 16, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> Hi Renosdad and welcome from a fellow Saskatchewanite (or is it Saskatchewantonian?).


Hi there. Where in Saskyville are you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome, I was always a fan of trail riding.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Renosdad said:


> Hi there. Where in Saskyville are you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I'm not that far from you -- I live east of Regina.


----------



## Renosdad (Dec 16, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> I'm not that far from you -- I live east of Regina.


Hey...where abouts? Im always looking for a new trail buddy. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome from WV. I'm new here too. Really enjoying the forum too!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Renosdad said:


> Hey...where abouts? Im always looking for a new trail buddy. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
About a half hour east of the city.


----------

